# Geld verdienen mit Kürschnerei?



## Kazee (29. Juli 2007)

So wie der Titel schon verät wollt ich gern mal wissen was sich bei Kürschnerei lohnt zu *farmen*. Auf Vek´lor sind z.B Teufelsbalge gut was wert, so ca 3-5 g für 1. Naja kann man den noch was anderes gut farmen? Außer Leder in Hdz2  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  . Wer echt nett wenn mir da einer was sagen kann, sollten sich aber auch gut verkaufen lassen. 
mfg Kazee


----------



## Ruansiel (29. Juli 2007)

Kobraschuppen je nach Server 20-30 G, das lohnt sich aus (aber vornehmlich als Schurke oder Dudu, dann muß man wirklich nur die "interessanten" Mobs hauen).

Runasiel


----------



## Kazee (29. Juli 2007)

naja bin dudu... wo treiben die sich den rum?^^


----------



## Isegrim (29. Juli 2007)

Einfach „Kobraschuppen“ im blasc-Suchfeld auf der Startseite oben rechts eingeben. Registerkarte „gekürschnert von“.


----------



## Kazee (29. Juli 2007)

aso dann kann ich direkt noch fragen.. wie starte ich den Blascrafter Ingame? ^^ Hab ihn  runtergeladen, das B leuchtet auch. Thx schonmal


----------



## K0l0ss (1. August 2007)

Ich mache mit Kürschnern Geld. Ich geh jetzt zwar nicht Farmen, aber beim Questen immer schön alles mitkürschner, auch Mobs die da so noch rumliegen. Da kommt am Tag der ein oder andere Stack bei herum. Por STack bekomme ich zur Zeit 12 Gold auf meinem Server.


----------



## AkiraSun (8. August 2007)

Also ich kann sagen das ich mit Dicken Grollhufleder ne menge Gold mache.
1 Stack so von 90 - 120g im AH kommt auf den Tag drauf an.
Da das Grollhufleder sehr gerne zum Skilllvl genommen wird hat man super
chancen dies gut los zu bekommen.

Aber zum Epic mount reichts leider immer noch nicht. *schnief*


----------



## angrydope (23. August 2007)

bei uns (norgannon) kann man zur zeit sehr gut Unverwüstliches leder verkaufen, 
ich weiß net wie die auf die preise kommen, aber so 12-18g pro stack is da drin und für ein 70iger ja überhaupt kein problem zu bekomme =)


----------



## Tanyanka (23. August 2007)

Ich sag nur: Nagrand. 

Das Paradies für Kürschner.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Knotenhautleder, Dickes Grollhufleder und mit Flugmount auch Kobraschuppen. Da bekommt man locker ein paar Stacks zusammen die sich wunderbar im AH verkaufen lassen!


----------



## Ravenhawwk (1. September 2007)

Ich bin Kürschner und Lederer auf Vek`lor und verdiene damit genau gar nichts. Alles Leder was ich farme brauch ich selbst zum skillen und die Items die ich bastel und im AH verkloppe kann ich nicht annährend zu dem Preis verkaufen den sie laut Mats wert wären. Außer ich bau mal was Blaues oder auf Bestellung (was leider nur selten vorkommt). Wenn ich etwas beim zweiten Anlauf nicht verkaufen kann lass ichs entzaubern. Dabei kommt oft mehr rum. Mats verkaufen sich einfach besser als fertige Rüssis.
Ich hoffe auf Besserung wenn ich Highskilled bin und Epiczeug basteln kann.


----------



## Deryana (3. September 2007)

Ravenhawwk schrieb:


> Ich bin Kürschner und Lederer auf Vek`lor und verdiene damit genau gar nichts. Alles Leder was ich farme brauch ich selbst zum skillen und die Items die ich bastel und im AH verkloppe kann ich nicht annährend zu dem Preis verkaufen den sie laut Mats wert wären. Außer ich bau mal was Blaues oder auf Bestellung (was leider nur selten vorkommt). Wenn ich etwas beim zweiten Anlauf nicht verkaufen kann lass ichs entzaubern. Dabei kommt oft mehr rum. Mats verkaufen sich einfach besser als fertige Rüssis.
> Ich hoffe auf Besserung wenn ich Highskilled bin und Epiczeug basteln kann.



Naja... dann musst du erstmal 3-5k Gold investieren oder Glück haben das dir ein brauchbares Rezept dropt, denn die Rezepte die du beim Lehrer lernst sind alle BoP.
und selbst dann gehst du das Leder am besten verkaufen du kannst das zeuch ja "gegen Mats (und nicht zu vergessen) Urnethergebühr" herstellen.


----------



## Shuiju (5. September 2007)

Hallo, also bei mir (Horde, Server Blackmoore) ist gestern das Rezept für Netherdrachenhelm gedroppt.

Habe die Mats mal überschlagen und kam auf einen Herstellpreis (ohne das Urnether) von ca. 1000G.

Was denkt Ihr, was der Helm wert ist und für wieviel man ihn anbieten könnte? Was ist er auf euern Servern wert?


----------



## Killermann (13. September 2007)

man kann drei sachen farmen mit dennen man gut gold macht, das währ Dickes Grollhufleder, Netherdrachenschuppen und Kobraschuppen.


----------



## Shuiju (17. September 2007)

Da hast du auf jeden Fall recht, die bekommt man immer ganz gut und zu nem guten Preis weg!

Mit Knotenhautleder und schwerem Knotenhautleder lässt sich auch was verdienen. Für nen 20er Stack Schweres Knotenhautleder bekommt man auf Blackmoore momentan zwischen 50 und 60G.


----------



## Delhoven (4. Oktober 2007)

Wenn das Rezept für den Helm nicht BOP war, dann warst du dumm es zu lernen. Habe das rezept für die EterniumKlinge mal gefunden und einmal das Rezept für die Stulpen des Eisernen Turms. Beide für 1.5k verkauft, ich denke nicht das viele Leute sowas mehr als 1x bauen, daher verkauft man solche Rezepte besser. Ab SSC sind die Items richtig gut du man als Lederer craften kann, dann ändert sich das evtl.


----------



## TheHaunted80 (15. Oktober 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

mit Kürschnern kann man schon Gold verdienen, aber was mir aufgefallen ist, eher wenig.

Doch trotzallem kommt gutes Gold zusammen, wenn sich einer schlau verhält und erst ab einem bestimmten Wert die Gegenstände ins AH stellt.

Was bei mir super gut klappt sind Skorpidschuppen, da bekomme ich für eine Schuppe über 1g im AH.

Es dauert ungefähr ne halbe stunde so um die 16-20stk. zu farmen, aber ich denke, für 16-22g ist es in Ordnung.

Ausserdem hat man im laufe der Zeit eine schöne Ansammlung von allem möglichen Leder, was man später verkaufen kann.

Es macht einen nicht wohlhabend, aber ein bissl bekommt man schon zusammen.


----------



## slayer92 (18. Oktober 2007)

Kazee schrieb:


> So wie der Titel schon verät wollt ich gern mal wissen was sich bei Kürschnerei lohnt zu *farmen*. Auf Vek´lor sind z.B Teufelsbalge gut was wert, so ca 3-5 g für 1. Naja kann man den noch was anderes gut farmen? Außer Leder in Hdz2
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Moin,

Ich denke nicht das es sich sonderlich lohnt gezielt leder zu farmen,
da man für eine daily quest ja schon 10 g bekommt. Da rentiert sich das questen viel mehr.
Aber die mpbs die du durch quests killst immer kürschnern aber ich denke nicht das da sonderlich viel bei rumkommt.


----------



## Vatenkeist (31. Oktober 2007)

geld verdienen ist langwierig und schwierig und sehr begrenzt was die cash cows angeht.

eigentlich kann man nur mit rüssisets geld machen oder die einzelmats anbieten.


----------



## Silvina (9. November 2007)

Guten Abend,

Ich finde, dass man auch im niedrigen Levelbereich mit Kürschnern ein solides Einkommen hat.
Ich verdiene als Kürschner mit Level 20 ein ordentliches Gehalt. Ich sammle brav Leichtes und Mittleres Leder ein, das quasi als "Abfallprodukt" beim Leveln anfällt. Für einen 20er-Stapel Leichtes Leder bekomme ich im Auktionshaus ~1,2 Gold. Das ist für Level 20 ein ganz schön ordentlicher Verdienst. Ich bin Level 20 und habe mir bereits über 30 Gold (in 3 Tagen) verdient...

Kann ich jedem empfehlen, ein wenig Kürschnerei zu lernen.
Aber bitte nicht alle, sonst verdien ich nichts mehr und das wär ja schade  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## [DM]Zottel (29. Januar 2008)

Die meisten Spieler haben das Kürschnern aufgegeben und einen anderen Beruf erlernt. Das Problem ist, sobald die Lederer Ihren max Skill haben, brauch man diesen Rohstoff nur noch minimal für Rüstungssets und ausgewählte epische Items.

Man wird erst mit dem nächsten Addon wieder gut Geld verdienen können als Kürschner wenn man die ersten 2 Monate sein Leder komplett ins AH stellt und die ganzen nicht-kürschner Lederer ausbluten lässt beim skillen.


----------



## Halfelf (13. Februar 2008)

> Zottel' date='29.01.2008, 15:43' post='337364']
> Die meisten Spieler haben das Kürschnern aufgegeben und einen anderen Beruf erlernt. Das Problem ist, sobald die Lederer Ihren max Skill haben, brauch man diesen Rohstoff nur noch minimal für Rüstungssets und ausgewählte epische Items.
> 
> Man wird erst mit dem nächsten Addon wieder gut Geld verdienen können als Kürschner wenn man die ersten 2 Monate sein Leder komplett ins AH stellt und die ganzen nicht-kürschner Lederer ausbluten lässt beim skillen.




HI,


man kann immer noch gut Geld verdienen mit dem Dicken Grollhufleder auf unseremServer geht nen 20iger stackimmernoch für 50 g weg´. 

MfG


----------



## Minastirit (13. Februar 2008)

Kürschner Bergbau ist mein Hexer und lvl 37atm (erster char auf dem server) und nunja 173g sprechen für sich .. 
Alles was man bekommt instant ins ah .. wenn man lederer skill verliert man viel gold dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

